# [Solved] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

## Louisdor

Hi @ All!  :Smile: 

Tja, sowas bekomme ich jetzt neuerdings im Terminal gemeldet.

```
alex@amd64x2 ~ $ sudo wakeonlinkstation.sh &

[1] 15205

alex@amd64x2 ~ $ perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

   LANGUAGE = "de_DE.utf8@euro",

   LC_ALL = (unset),

   LC_COLLATE = "C",

   LC_CTYPE = "de_DE.UTF-8",

   LANG = "de_DE.utf8@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

Sending magic packet to 192.168.11.111:9 with 00:22:AE:43:94:EC
```

Ich habe mal geschaut, sieht aber eigentlich alles normal aus, denke ich.

Hab das mal irgendwann nach Handbuch eingestellt. Habe auch keine Probleme mit Sonderzeichen, etc. ... ?@€|~¹²³{} öäü geht alles!

```
alex@amd64x2 ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=de_DE.utf8@euro

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_ALL=
```

```
alex@amd64x2 ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Fehlt noch eine Info?

Was kann ich da noch machen? Locale Settings passen so, oder, denke ich.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Wieso sieht die Schrift in [code] Bereichen so unsauber, unleserlich aus?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Deine Einstellungen sind falsch

```
LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8
```

Da fehlen die Gänsefüßchen

```
de_DE.utf8@euro
```

Diese locale gibt es nicht.

Das muss so aussehen

```
$ locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Irgendwo hast du eine @euro zu viel.

Mach mal ein locale -a. Was kommt da raus?

Sebastian

----------

## Louisdor

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Irgendwo hast du eine @euro zu viel.
> 
> Mach mal ein locale -a. Was kommt da raus?

 

```
amd64x2 ~ # locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE.utf8

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

So, hatte in meiner .bashrc noch das mit dem @euro zuviel drin.

---> [Solved]  :Smile: 

Merci für den Korrekturanstoß. (Manchmal sieht man es einfach nicht ...)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

